# Mapped Network Drive keeps disconnecting



## mtaylor7 (Jan 6, 2017)

I have network drives that I have connected to some SharePoint sites that disconnect every time that you restart the computer and I want them to not disconnect anymore. I had to use SSL to connect them, so here is an example of what it looks like:

\\[email protected]\sites\Employee-Resources

it connects just fine, and everything is working great, except that it disconnects every time that you restart the computer. Does it have to do with the fact that I am using SSL to connect? or what is the problem?

Please let me know how to fix it!

Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Most likely what is happening is that your network interface card has not been enabled when Windows tries to connect to the share. If there is no network connection at the instant Windows tries to mount the drive, it will be left in a disconnected state. Have seen this often, especially with wireless networks.

Try something like this in a batch file (.bat) running at startup/login

net use *: \\<network path> /persistent:yes

* = connects next available drive letter to the share. use a specific letter if desired
Persistent:yes = connection is saved and restored at next logon


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Actually that is not the issue. Depending on the version of Share Point the issue you are running into is the authentication most likely.

If you reboot, FIRST try to access the Share Point site through your browser, if you are on the cloud Office 365, then you need to authenticate first through the 2FA/ADFS , once authenticated you might be able to click on the mapped drive and it opens.

If your companys SP server is still on prem, then this should work, however you don't need a mapped network drive, simply go to share point, click in the ribbon and open with Explorer to the page you want access to, then save the URL to your desktop or task bar, now you can double click and access SP through windows explorer.

Even though you are mapping the drive correctly like the old days "Shared folder" which with cloud and office 365 all on prem stuff is going away, SP doesn't always work like mapping folders, so don't assume it will work like mapped folders on a typical server on prem. The other issue is depending on how your company has SP set up.

But I am certain by creating a short cut as I described above will work 100% of the time. Don't use the mapped network drive wizard. Just a plain and simple short cut.


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

And based on the URL, it appears your company is on Office 365, so you will need to authenticate first, before anything will work. Its more of a pain now days but this is the way Microsoft is going. All cloud based and more and more companys aren't spending the cost and time to manage on prem servers. Thats old IT and its going away.


\\[email protected]\sites\Employee-Resources


----------

